# 2008 Out your back door...



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what 2008 looked like out my back door...












How about yours?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Still snowing here.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,


I checked and my backyard is still there as it was in 2007, although we are expecting some flakes today. I've been waiting for snow to test the snow plow on my K-27 and plan to make a video of it. By the way, how come you have a red dot and I have a green dot?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Will you all please keep the white stuff at your abodes. Here in Maryland (NE Corner adjoining PA and DE) it is cold and a little windy with bright blue sky and NO WHITE STUFF...YEAH! 
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL 
Noel


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

It was flurrying earlier today in NJ. Thank goodness that stopped! As much as I love the stuff, and love photographing it, it sure can make a mess of things. Before it really starts, I need to finish developing that rotary!


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

One year ago this week we rang out 2006 with warm beverages, good friends, fabulous plumes and lots of COLD.  





This year, no chance:





I even failed to bring in the tent before a large snowfall got it:





Too late to do anything now.  Once it starts to melt, I can clean up the mess.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, 

I'm afraid it would take more than a snowplow to clean off the track on the railing, to the left in my above picture. That's 25 - 30 scale feet of snow. You can see the catenary just poking out above the snow. Those little humps in the snow are the catenary masts. You would need something like Jim Hadden's steam powered rotary snow blower to do the job...


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what I saw. 












I had a hard time getting pressure up on straight butane /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif  I can't say much about the second loco /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Ya'll send your nice white stuff down to Missouri.  This is a shot from last fall.  The only difference between Fall 2007 & this New 2008 year is there are no leaves on the trees.*












*Larry Herget*  *LS-2173*


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By weaverc on 01/02/2008 7:48 AM


...... By the way, how come you have a red dot and I have a green dot?




  This tells you if the user is online (green) or offline (red)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Back yard looks the same as last year at this time.  Brown grass and no leaves on the trees.  Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

well I think I'm on line and it show red and not green. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Out my back door New Years Day was:












Then after a few hours we had this:












Later that night after the little ones had gone to bed was this lonely shot:


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that didn't work either....


Chas


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas 
put the / in front of the last img]


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chooch


 


Still shows red X's./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a bug in the system.  Dwight told me he could not post pictures either at this time.  Let Shad get things straightened out.  Since we were posting earlier this morning, hopefully it's nothing big.


----------



## PeteH (Jan 3, 2008)

Haven't logged on in a couple of day's and look what happened /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif  My back yard looks about the same as yours here in central WI however the weatherman is calling for 49 degrees on Sunday - much better then the below zero with windchill we have today - darn it, no frozen Wi guy smiley face to choose from /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


 


Kindest Regards,


PeteH


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

{Doo Doo Doot, lookin'} Out my back door.. 

Lone Peak (Namesake of the Lone Peak & Western RR) 









And a bit to the north..Dromedary Peak.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif  Dave, where's the railroad at ??? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


  LS-2173


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

In the northeast corner of my backyard under 9" of snow.... (looking down under the photo of Dromedary Peak).


----------

